
Oculus VR Founder Taunts Redditors Over Shipping Delays - paulmd
http://www.popsci.com/oculus-vr-founder-reddit
======
gjolund
As a kickstarter backer of oculus, and someone who was recruited heavily by
Oculus to build the Oculus store, fuck that company.

They have repeatedly shown disdain for their original backers who try to hold
them accountable to their constant lies and backpedaling.

I sold my (free) oculus cv1 the day I received it, completely worthless
product.

I had several friends come over that night so that I could show them how
terrible the Oculus is at what it is trying to do.

The store is atrocious, the actual device barely works, and the proprietary
titles are boring and extremely buggy.

Facebook took a hyped up product, and wrapped it in millions of dollars worth
of marketing.

Save your money, and buy an HTC Vive if you are truly interested in VR.

------
yuhong
Original source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4gfpjk/palmer_lucke...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4gfpjk/palmer_luckey_on_twitter_i_prefer_production_that/d2h7zeb?context=3)

